# What's new at Copper John for 2005?



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

I've been hearing lot's of rumors that CJ was gonna have some new sights this year. What did they show at ATA this year specifically? 
Anyone know?


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

All I noticed was the "Little John" Smaller 3 pin fixed for hunting it looked like.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Next Month*

I spoke with the Guys at CJ and their stuff will be out next month. Most of the new stuff is not finished and was not ready to show. Their will be some grest stuff comming out and I can't wait to get my hands on the stuff. Junkie


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

our buying group had some CJ specials and we decided to order some for the first time-normally I push the SureLoc sights which are made less than an hour from my shop. However, the cost of the CJ target sights are a major plus compared to the SL's which seem to get more expensive every year.

CJ has redesigned the extension and modified the connection between it and the vertical travel bar which eliminates the one complaint I have heard about their target sights. We booked our 4 target sights to come in March when the modified version would be what we got. I plan on obtaining a couple of the FITA versions too since my shop caters to Olympic recurve style archers.

I note that the new SHIBUYA compound target sight is awesome-I obtained one of the compound and of the recurve. The compound will retail around 325 or so-not too far from the SL but well over the CJ while the recurve sight is about the same as the SL-high 200's.

CJ might well become very popular given the price advantage and its obvious quality


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

I heard they had a new pin or sight with wrapped fiber for low light conditions.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

I have a sneaky suspicion that we just might see some sort of micro-adjustment on the deadnuts line of sights from CJ. I got that feeling when I talked with them back in the spring.


----------



## ks3darcher (Oct 18, 2003)

besides the "little john", the redesigned the ANTS target sight for '05. The ext. bar has a double bevel instead of the single bevel like years before.


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

I was told by CJ that the target sights would have brass bearings, stronger extension, and improved sight indicator.Production starts in 3 weeks.
Jerry


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

No wonder, so many older ANTS sights are on the classifieds.  


Sag.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

*Micro-adjust??*

I'd love to see a micro-adjust version of the Dead Nuts series.
IMO, the MA would make them the ULTIMATE hunting sight.


slinger


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

*And option to have one very bright 20 yd pin.*

More than one very bright pin makes targeting a deer in the last minutes of shooting time very difficult. Also, beyond 20-25 yds, it is difficult for me to pick out target spot on a deer when looking through the peep. SO one well lighted pin will do it.


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

Fred DeLozier said:


> More than one very bright pin makes targeting a deer in the last minutes of shooting time very difficult. Also, beyond 20-25 yds, it is difficult for me to pick out target spot on a deer when looking through the peep. SO one well lighted pin will do it.


Fred,
The best way to do that is to have your 20yd pin be of a larger fiber-optic material than the rest. For example if you shoot .019 pins, have your 20 be a .029


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

slinger said:


> I'd love to see a micro-adjust version of the Dead Nuts series.
> IMO, the MA would make them the ULTIMATE hunting sight.
> 
> 
> slinger


that was the reason i switched from them.

and they have a new designer, our very own GRIV.....


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

I won't shoot them anymore either, beacuse of lack of micro-adjust


----------



## Xtreme Steve (Jan 21, 2005)

*Just wait and see...*

For those of you who are waiting to see the new Copper John sights.... Hold onto your hats... What you saw at the ATA show is just a small portion of what Springer has in store...

Dealers in IL, IA, KS, and MO Please feel free to email me with questions


----------



## Xtreme Steve (Jan 21, 2005)

psychobowz said:


> I won't shoot them anymore either, beacuse of lack of micro-adjust


Wait till you see the WIDOWMAKER 3!!!


----------



## Xtreme Steve (Jan 21, 2005)

archerdad said:


> that was the reason i switched from them.
> 
> and they have a new designer, our very own GRIV.....


You want Micro Adjust?.... Give us a month or so...


----------



## Xtreme Steve (Jan 21, 2005)

slinger said:


> I'd love to see a micro-adjust version of the Dead Nuts series.
> IMO, the MA would make them the ULTIMATE hunting sight.
> 
> 
> slinger


Wait til you see the WIDOW MAKER 3... Give us a month or 2... CJ WILL NOT release is unless it is perfect


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

Xtreme Steve said:


> You want Micro Adjust?.... Give us a month or so...



that would be cool!!

of course the wife won't like it...$$$4


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

you bet if it's micro-adjust I'll wait, and then have to buy 1 for me and stock my shelves with them for my customers!!!


----------

